
Show HN: Sprite. Draw charts in code. Render in real-time. Embed anywhere as png - TimoSta
https://sprite.link
======
thebiss
Works in Chrome. Blank canvas on Firefox 65.

~~~
TimoSta
Thanks for letting me know, looks like FF treats the flex-box a bit
differently there.

Should have found it during testing, I'll fix it as soon as I can! :-)

